# They will bring it out to you



## adamste81

I work for a ceramic tile/marble/granite supply house and we have many Polish customers. How would I tell them “They will bring it out to you”  meaning the warehouse guys will get you the material and bring it to your truck. 

Thanks

They all understand English well but also love the fact I know some Polish phrases already "Cześć...Co u ciebie słychać...Dziękuję...Miłego dnia...Jest piątek, potrzebuję piwa...and a few other things and I want to learn something else.


----------



## LilianaB

Oni wam to wyniosą i zaniosą do ciężarówki.


----------



## wolfbm1

Maybe: ( Oni ) (z magazynu) wydadzą wam towar.
wydadzą  x = they will bring out x.

Wy.da.dzą has three syllables. The accent falls on the middle one: *da*.

The Polish* ą* sounds as in the French "*un* peu"

More pronunciation tips you will find here. Also you could try a search engine: Polish sounds


----------



## adamste81

wolfbm1 said:


> Maybe: ( Oni ) (z magazynu) wydadzą wam towar.
> wydadzą x = they will bring out x.



Dzięki!  

* Zaparkuj somochod na drugich drzwiach i oni wydadzą wam towar = Park your car at the second door and they will bring you the material? *<---- Is that correct?  Would the word "materiał" also work or better would be "towar"?


----------



## adamste81

wolfbm1 said:


> The Polish* ą* sounds as in the French "*un* peu"
> 
> More pronunciation tips you will find here. Also you could try a search engine: Polish sounds




Thank you! I have been studying Polish now for about 3 months but man it is confusing! I have taught myself Portuguese and Spanish but this is no where close....hahaha!!


----------



## wolfbm1

> *Zaparkuj somochód przy drugich drzwiach a oni wydadzą wam towar = Park your car at the second door and they will bring you the material?
> 
> *





> Would the word "materiał" also work or better would be "towar"?



Towar sounds better. It is more general than materiał. It would be even better if you specified what kind of towar.

Edit: It's samochód not samochod.  (But: do samochodu.)


----------



## adamste81

The Polish langauge died in my family with my great-grandmother in 1996, unfortunately it was never passed onto my mom.


----------



## NotNow

This speech synthesizer may help: http://www.ivona.com/us/


----------



## adamste81

wolfbm1 said:


> Towar sounds better. It is more general than materiał. It would be even better if you specified what kind of towar.



In English we would just say "Park at the second door and they'll bring it to you." We would substitute "it" for "towar or materiał" since they already know what they are picking up.


----------



## wolfbm1

I would use towar then.  Towar is uncountable.


----------



## Thomas1

wolfbm1 said:


> Maybe: ( Oni ) (z magazynu) wydadzą wam towar.
> wydadzą  x = they will bring out x.
> 
> Wy.da.dzą has three syllables. The accent falls on the middle one: *da*.


'przyniosą', or as Liliana suggests, 'zaniosą' and 'wyniosą' can be another option, especially that 'wydać' doesn't necessarily imply that the material will be carried to the truck. I'd be more inclined to use only one of them, not two.



> The Polish* ą* sounds as in the French "*un* peu"


I'm afraid that the Polish 'ą' is different than this French sound, it's more like the nasal sound in the pronoun 'on'.


----------



## LilianaB

wolfbm1 said:


> Towar sounds better. It is more general than materiał. It would be even better if you specified what kind of towar.



It really depends what it is -- if you mean construction materials to use -- that the subcontractors don't pay for, I would say _materiały_ not _towar_. If it is something they pay for it can be _towar_. Also I would not use _zaparkuj_ if you do not know the poeple very well -- it is very colloquial -- you could talk to your cousine this way. For more general use ,I would choose _Proszę zaparkować koło drugich drzwi_ a oni wydadzą (_wyniosą wam -- Państwu, towar do samochodu_). If the construction workers are older than 25, I would use _Państwu_.


----------



## wolfbm1

LilianaB said:


> It really depends what it is -- if you mean construction materials to use -- that the subcontractors don't pay for, I would say _materiały_ not _towar_. If it is something they pay for it can be _towar_. Also I would not use _zaparkuj_ if you do not know the poeple very well -- it is very colloquial -- you could talk to your cousine this way. For more general use ,I would choose _Proszę zaparkować koło drugich drzwi_ a oni wydadzą (_wyniosą wam -- Państwu, towar do samochodu_). If the construction workers are older than 25, I would use _Państwu_.


Yes. That's much better. In fact, there are a couple of other alternatives.

*Proszę podjechać do drugich drzwi. Tam wydamy Państwu* towar.*

*Państwu - a married couple or two adults (M + F), Panom - two adults (M), Paniom - two adults (F), Wam - a bit familiar


*Proszę, niech Państwo** podjadą do drugich drzwi po towar.
*
Or simply: *Proszę podjechać do drugich drzwi po towar.*

** Państwo, Panowie, Panie

OR
*Towar zostanie wydany przy drugich drzwiach.*

*Towar wydamy przy drugich drzwiach. Proszę tam podjechać.* (future)

*Towar wydajemy przy drugich drzwiach. Proszę tam podjechać.* (present)

I think IVONA text to speech does a good job as far as pronunciation is concerned. I suggest choosing "Polish, Jacek" from the voices list.


----------



## wolfbm1

adamste81 said:


> The Polish langauge died in my family with my great-grandmother in 1996, unfortunately it was never passed onto my mom.


All's not yet lost. We'll help you learn it here.
Cheers,
Wolf


----------



## NotNow

Let me correct a typo.  It's _samochód_, not _somochod._


----------

